# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  HELICRYSUM stoechas o manzanilla bastarda.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes compañeros, siguiendo con la botánica del Paraje Los Enebrales os presento HELICRYSUM stoechas como se ven en las fotos coloniza la dunas fijas o semifijas con un color amarillo intenso y su olor característico.
En esta oportunidad la he fotografiado cerca de la costa pero la podría haber fotografiado en la sierra norte de Sevilla en tierras de arcillas y lajas de pizarra. En la sierra la conocemos como manzanilla bastarda y la utilizaban los cabreros como sustituto del café.











Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Así que esos "matojos" son manzanilla.
Yo la he visto en alguna ocasión como bien dices por nuestra Sierra Norte.
Gracias por las fotos  :Smile:

----------

